# Mahogany Monthly Herf II



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I had the original thread and start a new one. 

Ok who's up for November?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the Saturday dates:

Nov. 3, 10, 17, and 24.

Pick one and I'm in! :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am in as a maybe


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Great idea Ronnie, I had really wanted to drop my post count by 50!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> Great idea Ronnie, I had really wanted to drop my post count by 50!


It sure improves the post count to ring gauge ratio:chk


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

My post count was crappy before, and its crappy now! :r I'm in for a November herf :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bunch of post padders. :r

I can't take credit for it though. It was actually Rob's idea. 

and I'm in for November. I'm thinking the 17th. Far enough in the month and might give us enough time for a year end herf in December.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

joed said:


> It sure improves the post count to ring gauge ratio:chk


Like you need help!


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe I'm actually free the month of November! I will be in Philly on Nov 3 and plan on going even if by myself, but any date you guys come up with is fine with me! Nov 3 is probably too soon for everyone to commit.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

raisin said:


> Great idea Ronnie, I had really wanted to drop my post count by 50!


Ah that explains it. Oh well... who says you only get 500 posts once?!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

November 17 eh? Where is Mahoganies again? I'll be home for thanksgiving then and so I might be up for a drive :tu


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Wish I could make it but my November is booked. If something falls thru I'll try to be there.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> November 17 eh? Where is Mahoganies again? I'll be home for thanksgiving then and so I might be up for a drive :tu


It's in Phila. on Walnut between 15th and 16th. Hope you can make it. :tu

http://phillycigarbar.com/


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

just putting my :2 in, well that's all the cents I have.


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be in the Rittenhouse area on the 17th. Hopefully I will get a chance to meet you all if it's on that date. What time do you all gather?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Here's the Saturday dates:
> 
> Nov. 3, 10, *17*, and 24.
> 
> Pick one and I'm in! :tu


B'Day.....YEAH..........................I'm old


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Eustace said:


> I will be in the Rittenhouse area on the 17th. Hopefully I will get a chance to meet you all if it's on that date. What time do you all gather?


Between 12 to 7.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I am down for any weekend so far. As long as Dave brings those tasty Philly soft pretzels...:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Cigars Soft Pretzels Goth girl.....oh yeah and great people.

Does it get any better......................Legally



Danbreeze said:


> I am down for any weekend so far. As long as Dave brings those tasty Philly soft pretzels...:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Let's make a commitment here.

*November 17th*...who's in?

1. Blake Lockhart

.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Let's make a commitment here.

*November 17th*...who's in?

1. Blake Lockhart
2. OZ - (I am sure I can make an appearance)


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Let's make a commitment here.
> 
> *November 17th*...who's in?
> 
> ...


Anyone else? Germantown Rob? Raisin? JoeD? Redbaron? cabinetsticker?


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

_1. Blake Lockhart
2. OZ - (I am sure I can make an appearance)
3. Danbreeze_
4. Eustace - 1st stop Samson Street Oyster House, then on to Mahogany


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Blake Lockhart
2. OZ - (I am sure I can make an appearance)
3. Danbreeze
4. Eustace – 1st stop Samson Street Oyster House, then on to Mahogany 
5. bhudson57 (I'm going to try like heck to make it!)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Anybody


Anybody


Anybody

Class............................


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

I should be able to make it :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bump...Herf is this Saturday. :tu

1. Blake Lockhart
2. OZ - (I am sure I can make an appearance)
3. Danbreeze
4. Eustace - 1st stop Samson Street Oyster House, then on to Mahogany 
5. bhudson57 (I'm going to try like heck to make it!)
6. cabinetsticker (I should be able to make it.)

.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I will be there. Not sure what time though.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Philadelphia Marathon is on the same day. Chestnut St (two blocks down from Mahogany) is part of the course. You may experience a higher than normal traffic (people and car). Don't let it deter you from coming. The race is usually over by noon.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Blake,
Are you taking the High Speed Line?
I can meet you. Aas we discussed it probably would be much easier and less time consuming.

Let me know and if so, let me know what time to meet you. What station you will be at is good to know too. 

Thanks

B


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Friday after Thanksgiving... Anyone want to dinner at Monk's, then Mahogany's? got the get-out-of-jail-free-card!

for those who dont know Monk's, here's a link..

http://philadelphia.citysearch.com/profile/8946396/


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Friday after Thanksgiving... Anyone want to dinner at Monk's, then Mahogany's? got the get-out-of-jail-free-card!
> 
> for those who dont know Monk's, here's a link..
> 
> http://philadelphia.citysearch.com/profile/8946396/


Hmm Monks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Friday after Thanksgiving... Anyone want to dinner at Monk's, then Mahogany's? got the get-out-of-jail-free-card!
> 
> for those who dont know Monk's, here's a link..
> 
> http://philadelphia.citysearch.com/profile/8946396/


The worst traffic weekend of the year and I work that Saturday


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> The worst traffic weekend of the year and I work that Saturday


I used to work at circuit city...... black friday =


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, gotta back out for Sat. Gonna smoke it up in DE instead.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm very disappointed.
No more RG for you....

Have a good time Bro..............................jerk



cabinetsticker said:


> Sorry guys, gotta back out for Sat. Gonna smoke it up in DE instead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I'm very disappointed.
> No more RG for you....
> 
> Have a good time Bro..............................jerk


LOL. :r Why not head on down to sunny DE? :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OK oK OK 

Everybody else is still in correct?


Hello....


Boy this thread has dropped off.

B
yeah, I'm sweatin it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll be there.

Maybe Holts will have the Anejos in stock! :dr


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

have fun guys.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> have fun guys.


Darn it...guess that means you're not going.

I wanted to see the Rad Davis you were selling!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> have fun guys.


WHADAYAMEAN "have fun guys" ??????????????


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> WHADAYAMEAN "have fun guys" ??????????????


a friend from out of town is visiting so I need to meet up with him. sorry for the last minute cancellation.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I ended up just staying in DE yesterday, hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

I did make it on Saturday, rolled in around 5 and asked the cocktail waitress if there was a group in that comes by monthly. She had no idea of what I was talking about. So I had a seat at the bar enjoyed a smoke and a couple of drinks. Nice Place!

Catch you all next time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone up for smokes at Mahogs this Saturday?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

hmmmmm....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> hmmmmm....


Now THAT's decisive


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm a little under the weather so I'm probably not gonna make it.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Now THAT's decisive


Well, it would require a ride into the city from Norristown... will be at G/F's this weekend...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone headed to Mahoganys this weekend ? How about a nooner on Saturday ?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I won't be there either ! Dang it .


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Did Mahogony's fall into a sink hole? I know I hate their night time manager and that all our lovely girls from the past no longer work there but what is up with every one else?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

No, it's still there.

Lets all get together to celebrate the holidays being over.

B:chk


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> No, it's still there.
> 
> Lets all get together to celebrate the holidays being over.
> 
> B:chk


I like watching or aviators :dr


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone in the tri-state getting "itchy" for a herf?

It's been awhile since we got together, and I think there are even some new members here who would probably be up for it.

I'll throw out the following dates and see who bites...

Saturday, January 12th, 19th, or 26th. We usually start around 1:00.

Mahogany link: http://phillycigarbar.com/

:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I have to make one of these sooner or later. Hopefully I will be able to make it on the day you guys decide.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I would really love to be able to herf in January but my schedule is pretty busy this month . Enjoy yourselves when you get together gentlemen . :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

bump for people itching for the next one. JustinPhilly's birthday will be @ Mahogany.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130695


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *bump for people itching for the next one.* JustinPhilly's birthday will be @ Mahogany.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130695


I think that would include me. 

I am hoping to make it on the 2nd...maybe you'll bring along a little taste of that Momo!? :dr


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I think that would include me.
> 
> I am hoping to make it on the 2nd...maybe you'll bring along a little taste of that Momo!? :dr


:tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be there on the 2nd for Justin's Birthday :bl


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I am looking forward to Justin's Birthday
Who's cruizin to MD on Saturday?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I am looking forward to Justin's Birthday
> Who's cruizin to MD on Saturday?


Justin, myself, DE boys, Pnut


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I will be there on the 2nd for Justin's Birthday :bl


You better be...

Linda and I will try to make it...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I am looking forward to Justin's Birthday
> Who's cruizin to MD on Saturday?


Don't have a definate on that yet but Justin has a space for me if I can make it.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Hey guys... Linda wants to know if there will be any other ladies in attendance at Justin's Herf on the 2nd...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hey guys... Linda wants to know if there will be any other ladies in attendance at Justin's Herf on the 2nd...


Just Ronnie!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Watch it Germantown Mom... :ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hey guys... Linda wants to know if there will be any other ladies in attendance at Justin's Herf on the 2nd...


my wife will be there, for a little bit.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Just Ronnie!


and you :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> and you :tu


Oh, Now It's On :mn:gn:chk


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Oh, Now It's On :mn:gn:chk












:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> :r


I don't know Ronnie I like this one...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Any ideas on when the next Herf could be ?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Any ideas on when the next Herf could be ?


My vote is the 7th at seven


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

February is out for me , maybe March though . March 7th is a Friday and could be possible for me but not likely . The 8th of March is out for me .


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> How about a compromise? Lets do it on the *15th of March* from 1pm to whenever.


Sounds Great, I will be thinking about you all while sitting on the beech .


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Sounds Great, I will be thinking about you all while sitting on the beech .


:gn


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

you guys are killing me..........i wish i lived closer.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Im game for smokes at mahogs in march. :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Sounds Great, I will be thinking about you all while sitting on the beech .


Why are you going to be sitting on a tree...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Why are you going to be sitting on a tree...


I meant bitch or maybe beach :w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I meant bitch or maybe beach :w


beach ...

Since G-Rob is beaching about missing the March herf to go to the beech, Let do it on the 8th. Plus I forgot I will on vacation that weekend as well.

How about it? March 8th Mahogany herf.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Anybody go on the 8th of March ? I couldn't make it . So when are we gonna do this again ? I'm in need of a herf real bad . :chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Damn I didn't realize we were talking March 8 I could of gone yesterday...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

where was everybody?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted this to be my first CS HERF. My boys had hockey playoffs. Please keep me in mind for the next one.

All the best,
Al


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Do we have any ideas for an April Date?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Middle of april?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Do we have any ideas for an April Date?





RedBaron said:


> Middle of april?


I would say either beginning, middle or end :ss.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

It's that time of year again! 

I've missed smoking tobacco outside and drawing down on that proverbial bull with you guys. 

Maybe we would keep a weather eye and play it by ear, being April and all.

Steve


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I am down for any weekend except the 18-20.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

How about April 5th? That is if you guys will have me?

I could try to bring "Mr Mahogany" along too if his is not too busy.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Set the date, I will be there. :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I like the sound of the 5th, lets do it. :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

The 5th sounds great as of right now ! :ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Im gonna try to make April 5th!!:tu


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

My first herf

Count me in...


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you guys are herfing @ mahogany on the 5th, and you wouldn't mind, I think I might like to join you if this f$^#* sore throat is gone by then. 

(not to invite myself or anything :tu)


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

AD720 said:


> If you guys are herfing @ mahogany on the 5th, and you wouldn't mind, I think I might like to join you if this f$^#* sore throat is gone by then.
> 
> (not to invite myself or anything :tu)


We all had to invite ourself to our 1st Mahogony herf so come on down.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Add your name here if you are coming on April 5.

1. [your name here]


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> Add your name here if you are coming on April 5.
> 
> 1. Rob (vicvitola)


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Add your name here if you are coming on April 5.
> 
> 1. [your name here]


1. Rob (vicvitola)
2. me


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> 1. Rob (vicvitola)
> 2. me


1. vicvitola
2. germantown rob
3. [you]


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

better call Tom soon for a reservation with this big crowd :gn:chk:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. vicvitola
2. germantown rob
3. [you]
4. Me Too (now to remember April 5th)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

What's a HERF?
and do I have to park?
If so...Justin, you gonna be there again?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

1. vicvitola
2. germantown rob
3. [you]
4. Me Too (now to remember April 5th)
5. Maybe Me
6. Linda (and she has her own smokes)


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

You had to make it difficult for me, huh? gerbils.

1. vicvitola
2. germantown rob
3. bonggoy
4. Oz
5. Drifty
6. Linda (and she has her own smokes) 
7. [your CLUBSTOGIE name here]

What about the NJ and DE crew?

I'll call Monday for reservations.

Just to be clear.

April 5 from 1pm onwards.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> You had to make it difficult for me, huh? gerbils.
> 
> 1. vicvitola
> 2. germantown rob
> ...


Please tell them we want the front room with the comfy seats or we will use the floor for an ashtray and swing from the curtains like Ted Nugent.

Thank You


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> You had to make it difficult for me, huh? gerbils.
> 
> 1. vicvitola
> 2. germantown rob
> ...


NJ is in for some smokin . Where is Blake ?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I still haven't made on of these yet. If wifey doesn't go into labor before then, I could possibly make it, but can't commit just yet.

Actually, our hospital is only about 10 blocks away. So if we happen to be in the area, I may be able to come have a celebratory smoke.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

vicvitola said:


> Please tell them we want the front room with the comfy seats or we will use the floor for an ashtray and swing from the curtains like Ted Nugent.
> 
> Thank You


Noob who said you can make suggestions yet? You smoke wherever I say you can smoke. Capiche?

-Don Gregorio


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> Noob who said you can make suggestions yet? You smoke wherever I say you can smoke. Capiche?
> 
> -Don Gregorio


Sorry Mr Bongo sir.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

I would love to make it down, depending on what my workload is like next week.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

scoot said:


> I would love to make it down, depending on what my workload is like next week.


We would love to have you. Drop by even for just an hour.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm missing another one! My older daughter has two parties that day and I'm hanging with the 2 year old. When she naps, I'll smoke one and be there in spirit 

Have a good time guys, hopefully I'll make the next one.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Ronnie did you call Tom?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

I should be able to make it fellas :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> I should be able to make it fellas :tu


You sure? :ss See ya there


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

What time do you guys usually arrive and depart?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

With the weather getting better I would love to drive up for one of these, when is the next one?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Addiction said:


> With the weather getting better I would love to drive up for one of these, when is the next one?


What's wrong with this one ? :chk Give us some time , I haven't even decided what I'm bringing to smoke yet at this one . Decisions , decisions . I do have a nice fat one that is unbanded with some tobacco hanging over the foot that should be good . :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Ronnie did you call Tom?


Si. Reservations is made for 10 people under my name.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in.:chk


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I'm in.:chk


Again I ask, are you sure? It is really a long drive for you and Eric, traffic could be bad, parking a pain is the ass, the girls that work there are not as nice. On the other hand we haven't seen each other in a while :ss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> You sure? :ss See ya there


Yep, I'm rarin to go! :tu:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking good for tomorrow guys. Planning on golfing in the AM and arriving at Mahogony's between 2-3. But with the rain and no golf, maybe more like 1.

Looking forward to meeting you all. I think I've also talked Rudy351 into coming too.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to make a run to DE in the morning so I may swing in around 2. I've never been to one so it should be interesting and I'd love to put some faces to user names. And since Holts in right there it would be a good time to pick up something nice. The wife may actually come too. Now to get her to put down the ACIDs


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Looking good for tomorrow guys. Planning on golfing in the AM and arriving at Mahogony's between 2-3. But with the rain and no golf, maybe more like 1.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all. I think I've also talked Rudy351 into coming too.


Looking forward to meeting you Steve.



Little General said:


> I have to make a run to DE in the morning so I may swing in around 2. I've never been to one so it should be interesting and I'd love to put some faces to user names. And since Holts in right there it would be a good time to pick up something nice. The wife may actually come too. Now to get her to put down the ACIDs


Glad to have you and your wife join us. Drifty and Linda will be there so there will be at least one other female smoking.

We will do something about that ACID thing. :bn

See you all in a few.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Again I ask, are you sure? It is really a long drive for you and Eric, traffic could be bad, parking a pain is the ass, the girls that work there are not as nice. On the other hand we haven't seen each other in a while :ss.


I actually may or not make this. To nice of a day to sit inside.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I actually may or not make this. To nice of a day to sit inside.


So you are saying a definite maybe?

It's going to rain I guarantee it.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

We are dissapointed we missed it today. I woke up sick. I knew it would eventually happen since the wife was sick for the last two weeks. I hope to see some pics soon and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

It was great seeing my friends again. Glad to meet Steve and Rudy. However, this will be the last Mahogany herf for me. Worst display of (non) customer service ever exhibited by the owner of Mahogany. I thought I've seen it all. But what he did to Eric is beyond reprehensible.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice to meet all of you. I had a great, relaxing time. Hopefully, if this doesn't continue at Mahoganys, it continues somewhere.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry I missed it, we had a family birthday party. Maybe next time?

BTW - 

I have never been over there, and after hearing that you guys had a problem I might not ever. What happened?


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_I had a great time yesterday at Mahogany's. It's always a good time when you can relax have a few cocktails and smokes with good people. Nice to meet you guys and hope to do it again soon...:ss_


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Linda and I are sorry we missed this... something came up.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> It was great seeing my friends again. Glad to meet Steve and Rudy. However, this will be the last Mahogany herf for me. Worst display of (non) customer service ever exhibited by the owner of Mahogany. I thought I've seen it all. But what he did to Eric is beyond reprehensible.


I think there are two types of customers, those that have worked in the industry and those that haven't which inevitable leads to conflict.

Ronnie, I am sorry to here you won't attend Mahogony's any more. I hope you and Eric don't hold it against me but Mahogony's is my backyard and is for many gorillas that have yet to experience Tom and his NYC Italian manners. I am in no way defending Tom or his behavior and there is no way to change the fact that all the lovely's that took very good care of us in the past no longer work there. A lot has changed since our first gathering there, including internal turmoil in the original group. Such is life.
Understand that for me Mahogony's is a local place for CS members to meet and smoke with each other is the most important element and that is an on going ever changing piece of the equation.

Eric, Ronnie, please know this as well, I will go to where ever you want to smoke as well :ss (just let me handle the owner/manager :r)


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

The wife and I went there twice in march and had a wonderful time. The service was slow the second time but it was rather full. 

What went wrong yesterday?

BTW: Does anone have any pics?


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> I think there are two types of customers, those that have worked in the industry and those that haven't which inevitable leads to conflict.
> 
> Ronnie, I am sorry to here you won't attend Mahogony's any more. I hope you and Eric don't hold it against me but Mahogony's is my backyard and is for many gorillas that have yet to experience Tom and his NYC Italian manners. I am in no way defending Tom or his behavior and there is no way to change the fact that all the lovely's that took very good care of us in the past no longer work there. A lot has changed since our first gathering there, including internal turmoil in the original group. Such is life.
> Understand that for me Mahogony's is a local place for CS members to meet and smoke with each other is the most important element and that is an on going ever changing piece of the equation.
> ...


Rob, I have seen many people without vowels on the end of their name exhibit similar behavior. Let's just say the behavior is unacceptable for any ethnicity, especially a business owner dealing with the general public. I did get your point however. Hope I'm not talking out of turn being so new to this board.

It was great seeing everyone yesterday.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

What happened yesterday? Are we boycotting Mahoganys?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Rob, I have seen many people without vowels on the end of their name exhibit similar behavior. Let's just say the behavior is unacceptable for any ethnicity, especially a business owner dealing with the general public. I did get your point however. Hope I'm not talking out of turn being so new to this board.
> 
> It was great seeing everyone yesterday.


Sorry about the ethnicity of Tom, bad description. Your point is respected even if you are new . Right or wrong that is not the 1st customer/owner argument I have seen and I am sure it won't be the last, people are people and they are going to bump heads.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> What happened yesterday? Are we boycotting Mahoganys?


The simple answer is yes

The more complicated answer is no


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

F it. I won't beat around the bush. We felt we are getting treated worse and worse. From cutting Rob off after two drinks, to not giving us the couch because they were reserved). As a regular customer, we felt we deserved better. Eric complained. Tom the owner, threw an *F bomb* at Eric. Even if Eric is not a friend, I will still be pissed. I don't know. I maybe old fashioned. There are just things that you don't do to your paying customers.

There was a time where Tom would flatly ask me when we are going to hold our next herf. Now that his business is booming, I guess they don't need us anymore.

Being the only game in town, he can surely afford it.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> F it. I won't beat around the bush. We felt we are getting treated worse and worse. From cutting Rob off after two drinks, to not giving us the couch because they were reserved). As a regular customer, we felt we deserved better. Eric complained. Tom the owner, threw an *F bomb* at Eric. Even if Eric is not a friend, I will still be pissed. I don't know. I maybe old fashioned. There are just things that you don't do to your paying customers.
> 
> There was a time where Tom would flatly ask me when we are going to hold our next herf. Now that his business is booming, I guess they don't need us anymore.
> 
> Being the only game in town, he can surely afford it.


Wow! He dropped an f bomb on him? What was contect?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Fine. Angela and her contemporaries took really good care of us. We reciprocated that (large tips). That still not an excuse for what happened yesterday.



germantown rob said:


> I think there are two types of customers, those that have worked in the industry and those that haven't which inevitable leads to conflict.
> 
> Ronnie, I am sorry to here you won't attend Mahogony's any more. I hope you and Eric don't hold it against me but Mahogony's is my backyard and is for many gorillas that have yet to experience Tom and his NYC Italian manners. I am in no way defending Tom or his behavior and there is no way to change the fact that all the lovely's that took very good care of us in the past no longer work there. A lot has changed since our first gathering there, including internal turmoil in the original group. Such is life.
> Understand that for me Mahogony's is a local place for CS members to meet and smoke with each other is the most important element and that is an on going ever changing piece of the equation.
> ...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm glad I wasnt there. 
F Mahoganys then, you dont treat people like that. :gn


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!! the time I went there we were treated like gods,now they shit on you?????????WTF. ok what really happened, didn't anyone call and reserve the usual spots?????,did DaMan just have a hard one and you guys got it?????,can't really believe that he'd be stupid enuff to "black list" the group unless someone mouthed off outta the room(IMO).
If it is none of the above and he is just being a Grande DICK, them sorry to hear you guys lost a great local spot.

r


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, and for a minute I was actually sad I didnt go. I agree the service there the last few times we went was not the same as when I first met everyone. I feel part of the overcrowding is due to the smoking ban. either way, you dont treat people that way.

If we are boycotting Mahogany's, then I shall hopefully see you all at Justin's June 7th BBQ


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Coach said:


> WOW!!!!!!! the time I went there we were treated like gods,now they shit on you?????????WTF. ok what really happened, didn't anyone call and reserve the usual spots?????,did DaMan just have a hard one and you guys got it?????,can't really believe that he'd be stupid enuff to "black list" the group unless someone mouthed off outta the room(IMO).
> If it is none of the above and he is just being a Grande DICK, them sorry to hear you guys lost a great local spot.
> 
> r


I made the reservations a week in advance. Admittedly I didn't ask for the back room. I foolishly thought we are gonna get the usual area. My fault on that. However, you just don't curse at your regular customers for telling you their displeasures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

We were the ONLY group in the whole joint, and we had reservations for at least a week. This, coupled with the fact that:

(1) we've been good customers even back when business wasn't so hot

(2) we tip like crazy

(3) we've always been respectful even in the face of rude prior treatment (getting yelled at for moving any furniture, asking for iced coffee, etc...).

I asked why we were being seated at the least comfortable tables given that the place was empty and EVERY OTHER couch/comfortable chair was not occupied. The owner/manager "Tom" was belligerant and combatative, without provocation. I further inquired as to why we were being treated like second class citizens given points (1) through (3) above. The owner/manager took the f bomb route, and so did I, several times. 

That's about it.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Pagin EEF, we're gonna need a new carictature (sp) "OL Havana Room boys" LOL

On a serious note good on you guys for remaining calm and not going balistic. 

Looking forward to Justins BBQ, were we atleast know we're second class citizens! :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm at a loss for words to describe what went down , it was bad . Throwdown at Mahogany , Ding Ding ! 1st time I ever witnessed an owner losing it like that u . It was good to hang out with Eric , Ronnie , Rob , Vic and Mike and to meet Steve and Rudy . Thank you gentlemen for the new cigars to try and old ones too .


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> We were the ONLY group in the whole joint, and we had reservations for at least a week. This, coupled with the fact that:
> 
> (1) we've been good customers even back when business wasn't so hot
> 
> ...


Eric I am appalled at Toms behavior toward you! I am also baffled that while Tom was getting heated with you he was calmly telling me we could sit anywhere except for the rear sofas we like so much. You and Ronny have had
some past experiences that you where pretty mad about before Tom came over to speak to us. Most grievances that are had about Mahogony's stem from a poor wait staff and the inability to do their jobs well not whether or not we get to sit in a particular section. This has been a problem since Angie stopped working there which happened almost 2 years ago. We have had less and less herfs since then and when the smoking ban came Mahogony's stopped needing our business which had already dropped off significantly. 
My point is that Tom was willing to give us any spot in the joint except one so I didn't see a problem with Tom till he was being a dick to you and at that point I started pushing Tom into the other room. I thought the circumstance could be avoided but I realized after that the resentment you and Ronnie where harboring that this was an inevitable outcome. 
I will keep looking for local spots around to find a middle ground for NJ, DE, and PA Gorillas to meet at.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, how come everyone seems to be forgetting the part where I told him to gfy several times? I thought I stood up for myself pretty well!! :r


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> Eric I am appalled at Toms behavior toward you! I am also baffled that while Tom was getting heated with you he was calmly telling me we could sit anywhere except for the rear sofas we like so much. You and Ronny have had
> some past experiences that you where pretty mad about before Tom came over to speak to us. Most grievances that are had about Mahogony's stem from a poor wait staff and the inability to do their jobs well not whether or not we get to sit in a particular section. This has been a problem since Angie stopped working there which happened almost 2 years ago. We have had less and less herfs since then and when the smoking ban came Mahogony's stopped needing our business which had already dropped off significantly.
> My point is that Tom was willing to give us any spot in the joint except one so I didn't see a problem with Tom till he was being a dick to you and at that point I started pushing Tom into the other room. I thought the circumstance could be avoided but I realized after that the resentment you and Ronnie where harboring that this was an inevitable outcome.
> I will keep looking for local spots around to find a middle ground for NJ, DE, and PA Gorillas to meet at.


Rob; The way i read this, you're implying that i escalated this argument between Tom and I. That's not correct. My "resentment" towards the bar and the owner had nothing to do with the flare up. It was entirely a function of the jerk-of-an-owner getting loud with me, dropping the f bomb, and me striking back. This was only "inevitable" once the owner decided he didn't need old loyal customers anymore and decided to be a tough guy. Let's face it, this guy has been a jerk since the beginning...ask anyone who is a regular (for example, freaking out becuase a customer had the audacity to move a chair a foot or two, saying "I don't come into your living room and move firniture, do I?").


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> Hey, how come everyone seems to be forgetting the part where I told him to gfy several times? I thought I stood up for myself pretty well!! :r


You did quite well my friend . Maybe the wait staff is gun shy . Just think how Tom may talk to his employees behind closed doors if he talks to customers that way .


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> You did quite well my friend . Maybe the wait staff is gun shy . Just think how Tom may talk to his employees behind closed doors if he talks to customers that way .


You wonder why there's such high employee turnover...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> You wonder why there's such high employee turnover...


From my observations when the owner was around the staff seemed to be on edge . I had never noticed that before . So without much chagrin I ask "When and or Where is the next Herf ?"


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd be willingly to take the drive across the bridge for the next one.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Ahhhhh GO FU<K YOURSELF Eric!!!!
just kidding my brother.
I wish I was there. I would have liked to have seen you in action. I would have been right behind ya going ....
"YEAH, WHAT HE SAID YEAH YEAH"

hahahaha

Sorry I missed the Herf........
and I definately want to get together with you guys REAL SOON. I need some relaxing time.

I like M but if they treat you badly that is a shame. Like cigars I would give them another chance.......with some age of course.

Hey Rob, have you ever worked for the UN?
You seem to be pretty diplomatic in this........

Just my :2

B



cabinetsticker said:


> Hey, how come everyone seems to be forgetting the part where I told him to gfy several times? I thought I stood up for myself pretty well!! :r


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> I'd be willingly to take the drive across the bridge for the next one.


So when are we goin Herfn" again ? May ?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> So when are we goin Herfn" again ? May ?


 I forgot to add the where part as well . SO when and where is the next herf to be held ?


----------

